# Need some help with anavar and its use !!



## brock121 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey i am brock i am 20 5'10 and weight 65-70 kg well the thing is that i have Man boobs and i have been trying to get rid of them from when i don't know i have been going to work out but then there are no effects on my chest so i thought about taking some steroids to help me buff up and alos get rid of the unwanted fat and everything so i read quite some about them and got know about anavar i know it is expensive but then i am ready to spent the money if it has less side effects and helps me get in shape see i won't lie life is miserable with the kind of chest i have no beaches no party's you get what i want to say and now i want to change it all please do let me know that if anavar is good for me or is there any other better  steroids  for my situation .
Thank you


----------



## Perdido (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow that's a long sentence.

Sorry to hear about the man boobs. Maybe ask on the anabolic section or do a search for gynocomastia for some help.


----------



## unclem (Jun 29, 2010)

you might need surgery if you got the boobs at 75kg thats not that heavy. i wouldnt do any gear until u see somebody to see if thats fatty tissue that you can get rid of with exercise. anavar might make it worse. see your dr first and get his opinion as i cant see you i dont know if you have gyno tissue formation or just flab? good luck. and if you describe how the boob hangs does it hold itself to your skin or does it just losely hang there?


----------



## martialartsman (Jun 30, 2010)

I agree with unclem mate see the Dr before even thinking taking aas will help with any man boob problems, if you are prone to gyno it will only make it worse.
Good luck.


----------



## brock121 (Jul 2, 2010)

hey so i just had an appointment with the doctor he says that it is mostly fat tissue and a lil mix of breast tissue and well when i said about anavar he kinda freaked out saying it has this and that negative effect watever though !! and i am not pron to gyno tissue so what would you advice should i do now !! 
thanks


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2010)

most doctors don't know jack shit about steroids.

If you went in there and mentioned an anti-depressant you would have walked out with free samples.

What is your reasoning for choosing anavar ? 

Are you afraid on injections ?


----------



## brock121 (Jul 2, 2010)

hey so i have been doing some search on it and the best combination i could yet find is of anavar and nolvadex but i don't know how much dosage and for how long should i be doing it , so i need i help for that too 
@roid - no i am soo not afraid of injections i just don't have the knowledge about them but i ll be glad if you will give me some advice on it !!
thanks !!


----------



## Mr.BTB (Jul 2, 2010)

ROID said:


> *most doctors don't know jack shit about steroids.*
> 
> *If you went in there and mentioned an anti-depressant you would have walked out with free samples.*
> 
> ...


 
true as a mofo bro.

most dont know shit, and if you say I think I got low test because this and that, they go no sounds like you have depresion here take this and this and this.


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2010)

brock121 said:


> hey so i have been doing some search on it and the best combination i could yet find is of anavar and nolvadex but i don't know how much dosage and for how long should i be doing it , so i need i help for that too
> @roid - no i am soo not afraid of injections i just don't have the knowledge about them but i ll be glad if you will give me some advice on it !!
> thanks !!




The best way to get that knowledge is to just start reading. It's actually interesting so it won't bore you to death.

Did the doctor say that there are solid masses under your nipples or is it just fat ?

if you are 5'10 and weigh about 154 lbs then I'll assume the rest of your  body is pretty lean ?

Most people are gonna tell you that you are too young and that steroids aren't gonna help you lose any weight and you need to train natuarally ,etc.....

If you have already made up your mind about gear I think it would be a bad idea not to run test, i think its a bad idea not running test in any cycles.


Get you lifting and cardio in order.

test Prop. It needs to be injected EOD, but I think it would be safe to go M/W/F

If you have the cash and still wanna use Var, being your 50mg ED

1-12 test P 450mg EW.  150mg M/W/F
1-12 Masteron 300mg EW 100mg M/W/F


if you are set on using var ~1-8, or 1-12 var 50mg ED. A lot of people are gonna say that it too much for your liver but I have never understood the point of running an oral for only 4 weeks. 8 weeks would be a minimum for me.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

brock121 said:


> hey so i just had an appointment with the doctor he says that it is mostly fat tissue and a lil mix of breast tissue and well when i said about anavar he kinda freaked out saying it has this and that negative effect watever though !! and i am not pron to gyno tissue so what *would you advice should i do now !! *
> thanks



Post pics. 

Crop your head if that makes you more comfortable, but it would allow people to make a better assessment of your case, imo.

Without a pic, I'd recommend stripping all the fat off your body. A national-level competitor, Robert Schuh, recommended this years ago on a newsgroup, misc.fitness.weights.







He'd tell any curious n00b looking to put on muscle to strip the fat first and _then _build. So if you're dissatisfied with your body's appearance, your chest specifically, then I suggest you go on a severe cut. I could be wrong so wait for a variety of feedback and choose what makes the most sense.

I tried a severe cut about three years ago and it definitely offered some benefits. The rebound effect was incredible after dropping down to a ridiculously _skin and bones_ weight. Started at 175 of skinny fat, cut to 150, rebounded to 186!

Most people overestimate the amount of muscle they possess, so you might believe you're lean and have just a little excess on your chest but I suspect you could lose a good amount of fat across the board. Not busting on you, it's just that there are few people who have a naturally jacked body. I ain't one of the blessed. 

Oddball advice: I'd be more inclined to tackle cosmetic surgery than to begin experimenting with steroids, honestly.

Plastic surgeons can knock out some gyno-looking nonsense fairly easily and probably on an outpatient basis.

Step one, imo, though, would be to hit the gym in a dedicated manner and get your eating in order. Good luck!

Plus, of course, this: *http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/new-members-begin-here/97077-read-me-first-homework-1-newbies.html*

*Learn it, live it, love it! *


----------



## brock121 (Jul 2, 2010)

hey its not that i am only intrested in using anavar i am ready to do the thing that gives me the result be it watever and seriously speaking right now i don't care that bad for liver i know i have fucked up quite a lot by smoking  ( and i its been 1 month and still no craving for smokes so it wasn't that tough quitting smoking ) and @raid bro i really din't get wat you were trying to say from 
"test Prop. It needs to be injected EOD, but I think it would be safe to go M/W/F

If you have the cash and still wanna use Var, being your 50mg ED

1-12 test P 450mg EW. 150mg M/W/F
1-12 Masteron 300mg EW 100mg M/W/F


if you are set on using var ~1-8, or 1-12 var 50mg ED."
 and what is prop and how does it works .
@curt bro the thing is that i am not a canadian  so i don't have the insurance and a surgery would be thousands of dollars and well i actually wana work hard and get a good chest rather then lying on a bed and getting it done by some other dude's cause doing it myself will give me the confidence and a new life !!


----------



## brock121 (Jul 2, 2010)

raid i tried searching about Testosterone Propionate and well i dint get it that where can i buy it from and then should i take just it or also nolvadex with it .
and i have also uploaded some of the pics for a better assessment here !!
thank you all !!


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

brock121 said:


> @curt bro the thing is that i am not a canadian  so i don't have the insurance and a surgery would be thousands of dollars and well *i actually wana work hard and get a good chest rather then lying on a bed and getting it done by some other dude*'s cause doing it myself will give me the confidence and a new life !!



Good call.



brock121 said:


> i have also uploaded some of the pics for a better assessment here !!








You can easily drop 20 pounds. That gut looks very familiar. No, I've never seen it, but it definitely mirrors my own.

Hit the treadmill five days each week, varying intensity, and weight train three times each week. Forget entirely about drugs until you've shed the excess.

The "man boobs" might take care of themselves by the cut alone.






That's Jose Raymond on the left, IFBB Pro and 202 Class contender. He's looking mighty "man boobish" in his before pic.

Get to work, Brock.


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2010)

brock121 said:


> hey its not that i am only intrested in using anavar i am ready to do the thing that gives me the result be it watever and seriously speaking right now i don't care that bad for liver i know i have fucked up quite a lot by smoking  ( and i its been 1 month and still no craving for smokes so it wasn't that tough quitting smoking ) and @raid bro i really din't get wat you were trying to say from
> "test Prop. It needs to be injected EOD, but I think it would be safe to go M/W/F
> 
> If you have the cash and still wanna use Var, being your 50mg ED
> ...



honestly man I've jumped the gun on this one.
I assumed you had been working out a while and were still having problems losing the fatty tissue in your chest but from the looks of your pictures It doesn't seem you have. If you are working out maybe you should try a personal trainer for a few sessions to get a decent program. At 20 years old you should be able to pack on several pounds of muscle in a short amount of time. Especially if you haven't had an active life style.

I always hated to hear this myself but you just need to dedicate some time everyday to educating yourself on diet and training and putting what you learn into practice.

Your chest doesnt look that bad to me and seems it can be remedied inside of a few months with a good diet, cardio and weights.


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Good call.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You believe these guys achieved that physique with out chemicals ?


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

^Not necessarily, but I also believe the OP can make major changes without chem.

You said so yourself, right? 



ROID said:


> Your chest doesnt look that bad to me and seems it  can be remedied inside of a few months *with a good diet, cardio and  weights.*


----------



## ROID (Jul 2, 2010)

Curt James said:


> ^Not necessarily, but I also believe the OP can make major changes without chem.
> 
> You said so yourself, right?



I know he can.


I thought that was what the guys in the pictures were claiming.


----------



## Curt James (Jul 2, 2010)

^lol

_Nuh uh._

I just remember seeing that ad in a magazine and thinking that Raymond had some man boobs. 

Never heard of the guy on the right. 

*Christopher San Juan*

2008 Junior  Nationals - NPC, LightWeight, 6th
2009 Junior  Nationals - NPC, LightWeight, 3rd
2010 Junior  Nationals - NPC, LightWeight, 1st

From *San Juan, Christopher*

_*DAFFODIL!*_ Guess he's juicing, too.


----------



## brock121 (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks for the advice guy's 
so well i was about to oder the drugs right now but well i guess i am gona give myself a couple of months before i even think and try sheding the excess weight !!
and brock is getting to work !!
Thanks .


----------



## brock121 (Jul 3, 2010)

hey  wassup so i thought i ll let you know of the real situation bro the thing is that everything was fine from a week from till the night when i went downtown with my girl and well had a fight there and gt my shirt ripped and you have no clue how embracing it was like i felt like fucking running eh and you know about the steroid part the only reason i had money with me right now to buy them is bcs its my bday in 10 days and on tht day in downtown i took a promise from myself that i won't go to nay party or club till the time i get back that is why all the money i had saved from my bday party i am actually willing to use it on my body i really don't mind taking 'S' but then its your call for me cause you know way much more but just come in my position for once man with the humiliation and the aggression i am living with


----------



## ROID (Jul 3, 2010)

brock121 said:


> hey  wassup so i thought i ll let you know of the real situation bro the thing is that everything was fine from a week from till the night when i went downtown with my girl and well had a fight there and gt my shirt ripped and you have no clue how embracing it was like i felt like fucking running eh and you know about the steroid part the only reason i had money with me right now to buy them is bcs its my bday in 10 days and on tht day in downtown i took a promise from myself that i won't go to nay party or club till the time i get back that is why all the money i had saved from my bday party i am actually willing to use it on my body i really don't mind taking 'S' but then its your call for me cause you know way much more but just come in my position for once man with the humiliation and the aggression i am living with



I understand how it is to have a bad self image.  I have a small case of gyno, not fat but tissue build up under both nipples. No one else can notice it but myself but it drives me crazy.

If you are that uncomfortable with yourself then I would suggest educating yourself and get the chemicals that are best suited to get your body where you want it to go. Whatever side effects there are going to be are no where near as bad as having low self-esteem.

I'm sure you have a gym membership.
hit it up 6 days a week, cardio 4 or 5 of those days and weights 3 days a week.  
read up on high intensity interval training for the cardio.
Lift heavy, fuck that high rep shit.

don't just read but study Testosterone, esters, half-life.
educate yourself on letrozole (femara)
Masteron is probably gonna be a good choice for your first cycle.

Don't shop around for the cheapest prices on the net. It's worth the extra cash to get a quality product.

If it were me, I would not think twice about getting on the drug enhanced band wagon no matter what anyone told me, even at 20. 

Having a good quality of life is priceless.


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

brock121 said:


> hey wassup so i thought i ll let you know of the real situation bro the thing is that everything was fine from a week from till the night when i went downtown with my girl and well had a fight there and gt my shirt ripped and you have no clue how embracing it was like i felt like fucking running eh and you know about the steroid part the only reason i had money with me right now to buy them is bcs its my bday in 10 days and on tht day in downtown i took a promise from myself that i won't go to nay party or club till the time i get back that is why all the money i had saved from my bday party i am actually willing to use it on my body i really don't mind taking 'S' but then its your call for me cause you know way much more but just come in my position for once man with the humiliation and the aggression i am living with


 
you dont have gyno, just fat deposits under the nipple, so your lucky there. yeah i would agree with roid i dont usally recommend it but fuck it i know where your coming from. just whatever you do on steroids, think before you speak or at your age it will get you into troulble if your already be harrassed. take them responsibly. i would do this 10 weeks of testosterone enanthate 500mg once a week. and if you want anavar to use and you made your mind up with that oral drug take 60mg ed for 6-8 weeks. use milk thistle 4,000mg a day divided up for liver protection. you can get a bottle of 90 ct spring valley tabs for $7.00 bottle at walmart, there 1,000mg each. plus whey protein, bcaas. and ask anyone on here to help you with diet such as built or juggernut or anybody but me as i dont know about cutting, oh curts on here he knows. and go from there. just last thing dont get king kong syndrome when on steroids as it gives the sport a bad rap. you are how you present yourself. good luck and i wish you the very best. i spelled everything out in case u want to google the steroids and choose a good place to get drugs from. i cant reveal sources on posts or i get my ass banned. good luck bro.


----------



## brock121 (Jul 5, 2010)

thanks brothers even though i don't know which part of the world are you bro's from but thanks for all this support the only things is which one is more effective and i shall i use the milk thistle even when taking enanthate or is it only for anavar an yeh i don't wana be get that king kong type body  so as soon as you let me know which one is better if it is anavar or enanthate i ll oder it !!

appreciate all the help


----------



## unclem (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^go to a board that has canadian stuff for sale. iam in usa so i dont know. you can just use test enanthate 500mg wk that injectable, thats all you need unless you r dead set on using the var then i would say 60mg ed. yes use milk thistle ed even when you come off. for 1 month after. i use heavy dosages and my liver panel was 30/40/40/50 or something real low and that was hi dosages, and me and curt are fossills lol. jk curt. look for a good sponsor on a canadian board and get what you want. just do alot of reading first like roid said.


----------



## lifthvy (Jul 12, 2010)

rahaas said:


> Wow that's a long sentence.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the man boobs. Maybe ask on the anabolic section or do a search for gynocomastia for some help.


 
glad I wasn't the only one that noticed...


----------



## unclem (Jul 13, 2010)

hey " arms" ^^^^what do you do for a living? are you a school teacher, lol.


----------

